# Getting Weird in Here



## PersistentNomad (Sep 10, 2016)

Someone in a FB group I belong to posted a call for help on how to make one of those images where a deceased someone is a heavenly ghost angel looking down on their family. So, I stepped up to the plate and gave them a brief tutorial with two totally unrelated images of mine. 
I give you "Man Smiling With Hawk":



Normally I would have tried to use something with sky for the base, but their base image had a million willow branches instead of sky, so I had to pick something busy to match.


----------

